# Historian....



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

....could you please re-post the video you did for a GSD rescue group. I saw it in the summer time. I just have been thinking about it.

Thank you


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Certainly.

Rescue Me (aka "6 Million Reasons to Rescue)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=JCNfCChF_GI

And then there's also the "Hug your Dog" video showing folks from this forum and their dogs, which is here 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ctnn34te8ec


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

THANK YOU! I am going to get my box of kleenex while it dls









Mods: could we get a sticky on these videos? I think the rescue one has such a great message and is so impactful (is that a word?







) Regardless IMO it is certainly worthy of it


----------



## CaptDogSparrow (Jan 17, 2008)

that
is
sooo
wonderful

my eyes cant stop crying! crying tears! OF JOY!! because its so ggood that finally someone took the time to show everyone how great it is to get a little fuzzy wuzzen of my very own!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

ok my face is sopping wet. great video.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thank you; I forwarded to my rescue group.


----------

